# whats the best perch / walleye lake in gaylord



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just wondering whats the best lake for perch / walleye up by gaylord / ostego lake area. Thanks. Gonna be heading up there sometime this winter. lodging would also be awesome.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I know your gonna get alotta "Otsego" because it`s Gaylord, but if you want to head south I think you could do better on Margarethe for walleye and (the downside) "little" perch, most can get a dinner or 2 with a little work. There`s always Big Bradford for decent perch although last year was not the best, you have to be able to fish deep. I have fished all 3 quite a bit and never quite got onto them on Otsego. In Grayling I stay at Fays Motel. Mike


----------



## LT1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does Big Bradford take a while to freeze? Never fished there but was curious.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I was out on Otsego Lk last week and it was slow. A few small perch, and I didn't stick around long enough to focus on walleye. I was out in front of Arbutus Beach in 10-18fow. Ice was good up to that point but the middle section that drops down to 22fow looked wet on top, and didn't feel much like breaking new trails to find out either. Sleds were zipping all over the lake, so don't forget your sled so you can be mobile. I'm not familiar with any of the other lakes in the area, so maybe someone else will chime in with reports from other lakes.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

LT1 said:


> Does Big Bradford take a while to freeze? Never fished there but was curious.


 One of the last up there to freeze, I was up there 1 1/2 wk. ago and it was still open across, I have marked 100' in spots. I have heard rumors of walleye in there but in 30 yrs. of fishing it (mostly ice) I have never caught or seen one caught. You need to be ready to fish deep for perch, I usually start in 25' and it`s not uncommon to get on them in 65'-70'. The perch used to have bugs in them I imagine they are still there but for the last 5 yrs. or so I have`nt gotten any. It`s a good lk. to fish but you have to fish hard to get dinner out of it.
"Sled the Web" is reporting 3 snowmobiles went through Otsego last wk. end, be cafeful. Mike


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

for big perch an eyes i'd go a little farther north an fish burt lake


----------



## LT1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update on those sleds going through on Otsego, don't need my ice fishing transportation turned into a submarine!


----------

